

Show HN: A real-time Bitcoin transaction map - yang140
http://shuoyangdesign.com/2014/10/05/realtime-bitcoin-transaction-map/

======
mattdotc
This is really neat idea. The spinning globe is technically a Cool Thing, but
I would really like to see a cylindrical projection as an option. I'm not
really interested in to-scale landmasses.

~~~
jug6ernaut
You can click "Change Projection" to get a standard projection.

~~~
mattdotc
D'oh. Where do I turn in my geek card?

Thanks.

------
Gys
Does not work in Firefox 32.0.3 on OSX Yosimite.

Otherwise its interesting to see (in Chrome) that by far most transactions are
in the US, with just a few in Northern Europe. The rest of the world nothing
much.

> the address is based on the relay ip address. So it is not necessarily the
> real transaction address.

Or does this explain the remarkable regional preference of the transactions ?
Sorry to ask, I have no experience with bitcoins.

~~~
yang140
That's also the question I have when working on it. The data is actually from
blockchain.info's WebSockets. Maybe their transactions are mainly from US and
Northern Europe, I was expecting to see more from Asia.

------
RankingMember
Nice. The globe spinning control is being a little wonky at the moment for me
- trying to zero in on one spot causes the globe to spin wildly.

------
miahi
There are some strange display issues when you click "change projection" \-
some of the bigger circles have actually smaller amounts than the smaller
circles. Looks like the circles are also using the projection, so smaller
amounts at higher latitudes are actually shown as bigger.

------
mike_hearn
Really cool! Maybe we should try and get this embedded into bitcoin.org?

It'd be neat if you could see dollar amounts too, so people who don't follow
Bitcoin 24/7 can get a feel for how much money is whizzing around.

------
waylandsmithers
Wow, a lot of bitcoins flying around the bay area right now... is that all
from Coinbase?

------
deeperisbetter
It's crazy to see so many large 5+ BTC transactions occurring...

------
artursapek
Well done! It's amazing to me that this is possible.

~~~
yang140
Thanks, It is just for fun. the address is based on the relay ip address. So
it is not necessarily the real transaction address. I am making this as an
example of learning d3.js. It is very interesting.

------
untilHellbanned
Would you mind sharing how to obtain location?

~~~
moreati
Most likely it's a GeoIP lookup of the first IP observed to broadcast the
transaction - which may or may not be the originating IP.

